# Five dollar switch machine



## traction fan (Oct 5, 2014)

If you have turnouts that need switch machines to throw their points, but can't afford to buy X number of $17.95 ea. Tortoise machines, here's a cheaper alternative to consider. It's a do-it-yourself affair, but takes only about 30min. to assemble; and the materials cost less than $5. 
My machine is operated manually by a push/pull rod inside a tube. Tubing and rod can be three feet, or more from the turnout. It mounts directly under the turnout similar to a tortoise machine. It holds the point firmly against the stock rail. With the optional Micro-switch it can operate signals or panel indicator lights. The switch could also be used to control the polarity of a metal frog. A simple knob, or lever on the fascia moves the rod.

Traction Fan:smilie_daumenpos:

Photos:


----------



## Cycleops (Dec 6, 2014)

Nice one. But can't it even be simpler and cheaper than that? 

If you're using Peco type switches which have a over centre spring to hold the blades you can just put a right angle in the piano wire and locate it in the switch bar. The tube can be fixed to the baseboard with a bit of epoxy. The other end can exit your fascia board finished off with a wooden bead or similar. Some like to run them through chocolate block connectors to locate them better.


----------



## RonthePirate (Sep 9, 2015)

Acme products?? I started looking for Wiley Coyote!

beep beep!


----------



## traction fan (Oct 5, 2014)

*Yes you could*



Cycleops said:


> Nice one. But can't it even be simpler and cheaper than that?
> 
> If you're using Peco type switches which have a over centre spring to hold the blades you can just put a right angle in the piano wire and locate it in the switch bar. The tube can be fixed to the baseboard with a bit of epoxy. The other end can exit your fascia board finished off with a wooden bead or similar. Some like to run them through chocolate block connectors to locate them better.


Cycleops;

If you were using Pecos, with their built in springs, then yes, your idea would work fine. On turnouts without a spring, the points might not stay tight against the stock rail, unless there were enough friction in the rod/tube assembly (undesirable) to hold them in place; or a spring somewhere in the mix to do that job.
There are many ways of throwing the points, and some are simpler, and possibly cheaper, than mine. People have connected the throwbar of a turnout to an electric slide switch for example. 
The idea behind mine was to mimic most of the features of the very popular Tortoise machine; but at a lower cost. Both the Tortoise, and my machine, can operate just about any turnout in any of the scales from Z to G. The mounting and actuator wire connection to the turnout are intentionally almost identical, because that seems to be the system most modelers are using.
Although I scratch-build my turnouts, I'm also a Peco Turnout fan. I have a few in my staging yard and they work very well. I also promote them in my posts. My latest one, "Model Railroading on a Budget", includes mention of Peco's spring, and how one can make their own, and add it to other brands of turnout. 

regards;

Traction Fan:smilie_daumenpos:


----------



## traction fan (Oct 5, 2014)

*Wylie*



RonthePirate said:


> Acme products?? I started looking for Wiley Coyote!
> 
> beep beep!


Ron;

Oh shoot! You guessed! Yes the Acme products was picked with Wylie in mind.

Traction Fan:smilie_daumenpos:


----------



## flyboy2610 (Jan 20, 2010)

A step by step pictorial write up would be great!


----------



## traction fan (Oct 5, 2014)

*Step-by-step comming*



flyboy2610 said:


> A step by step pictorial write up would be great!


flyboy2610;

"It's in production", as they say in Hollywood! Some photos of labeled parts taken, but not loaded yet. More photos needed. The text is being written. As usual, don't hold your breath, but it will happen.:dunno:

regards;

Traction Fan:smilie_daumenpos:


----------



## traction fan (Oct 5, 2014)

*Instructions*



flyboy2610 said:


> A step by step pictorial write up would be great!


flyboy2610;

As requested.
enjoy:

Traction Fan:smilie_daumenpos:

View attachment Assembly instructions for $5 switch machine..pdf


----------



## doneuald (Jan 2, 2016)

ACME
A - a 
C - company 
M - making 
E - everything
Very small print - a subsidiary of road runner INC


----------

